# OLD Sediment on Sides of Carboy-Rack Before Bottling?



## TahunaJR (Dec 21, 2012)

Hope I have the right forum... Here's the situation. I made 3 wines YEARS ago when each of my children were born. I decided to let the wine bulk age in the carboys. Now, after 26, 24 and 19 years respectively I am finally going to bottle! (I am sure I have stirred up numerous other issues in some of your minds, but let's proceed).

When I set up the carboys for bottling 1 week before I was going to start, I noticed that the 2 carboys with ridges had a decent amount of sediment built up on 1 of the sides. After researching this I read here about the "twist" technique. I tried this numerous times over the last few days on the 2 carboys but to no avail.

Now my question... Should I rack again before bottling (if so, how long should I wait to bottle) or do I consider the sediment "in place" and go ahead and bottle hoping that the bottling does not disturb the sediment and cloud my wine?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 21, 2012)

I would start by tasting the wines and seeing if they are still good. After 20 plus years, there is a good chance that the wine has oxidized or turned to vinegar.
If the wine is still good, rack it over to a clean carboy.
I am curious to hear the results, keep us posted.


----------



## TahunaJR (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Taste you say? Even though it has been bulk aging, it hasn't been stagnant! Every couple of years I would take the grandfathers into the cellar during special occasions and we would "steal" just a little. I must say I am as proud of the wine as I am the child it was made for. Latest taste last week was phenomenal! Clear and smooth. 

Ok, I am being convinced to rack again. Any suggestions on how long before I bottle after racking? Thanks again!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Have you done anything to them over this time? Did you have solid bungs in place or what? Add any sulfites? What were the wines. At this point, the sediment on the sides would be the least of worries on my mind.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Well you answered a couple things for me while I was typing. If you rack it, you could just bottle if you don't stir up anything.


----------



## TahunaJR (Dec 21, 2012)

This is getting enjoyable. Thanks so much for the discussion/questions!

The wines were concentrates. Beaujolais, Cabernet Sauvignon and Pinot Noir (26, 24 and 19 respectively). The Beauj did not get any better with age but came out great. The other 2 have gotten better, IMO. 

No additives and all had air locks. Carboys made 1 house move and always stored in a dark, dry and cool corner of the basement. 

I had to invest in all new bottling equip since I was not trusting the old stuff. Even upgraded to a Port. Floor Corker from the old 2 handle model. Can't wait to try this. 

My 3 daughters are well engaged in the project so am anxious to bottle but will probably need to contain their enthusiasm if I rack the Cab and Pinot.


----------



## robie (Dec 21, 2012)

Glad it is still good and I am sure it has a special meaning for the kids.

Really, though, I am surprised it is still drinkable. After all these years, with no protection (sulfutes) being added, I am surprised it is not pure vinegar. You have achieved what few could ever expect. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## TahunaJR (Dec 27, 2012)

Bottling went well today. Got 23 bottles/1 split from the 26 year old Beaujolais. Got 24 bottles/1 split from the 24 year old Cabernet Sauvignon. And finally got 23 bottles/2 splits from the 19 year old Pinot Noir. 

Two of the daughters (24/19 yr old) helped and that made all the difference in the world. One Step for cleaning, drying tree, Avinatore and Portugese Floor corker all performed magically. Especially the corker! A HUGE step up over the old two-handed model. WOW!!!!

Only issue. The 3 carboys are extremely stained/discolored. Will check out different solutions. E.G. OxyClean, TSP, PWB and StarSan. Any specific recommendations?

Finally, I learned my daughters are not big fans of dry red wines! They are asking me to, for the first time, try a sweet white wine. I have the "bug" again so my interest is certainly piqued!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2012)

Congradutulations on getting the wine into bottles. I would give the carboys a good soaking in OXYCLEAN and then go at them with a bottle brush. I picked up some that were pretty badly stained and the OXY did wonders.


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 28, 2012)

What you did is fantastic. 

I do have a recommendation for the future though - don't wait a quarter century to enjoy your wine!


----------



## TahunaJR (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, understood!!!! Kind of extenuating circumstances at the time where I found it easier to "bulk age". However, with a re- kindled interest, I will certainly be at the other end of the spectrum (not sure I'll be around in 25 years!!!!). 

BTW, having a local supply store makes all the difference in the world! I now have everything at my fingertips. 

Thanks again for all of the discussion and encouragement.


----------

